

How myGengo Scaled Up Their Servers (a real startup's story) - mromaine
http://mygengo.com/talk/blog/server-power-ups-that-worked-for-us-handling-10x-traffic

======
ambirex
I hadn't considered raiding EBS volumes. One problem could be the ability to
do snapshots. But here is a decent article on using XFS to make your own
snapshots. (<http://alestic.com/2009/09/ec2-consistent-snapshot>)

------
dolinsky
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2196997>

